# Emulsion Paint....



## Wren (Mar 1, 2020)

I’m painting the inside of my airing cupboard, using emulsion paint and it’s horrible ! I’ve always  done my own decorating but never used this before, it seems really thick, dosn’t go far and drys practically the minute it touches the walls, obviously it’s warm but I thought the paint would spread more easily and give more coverage, should it be watered down ?


----------



## Liberty (Mar 1, 2020)

Wren said:


> I’m painting the inside of my airing cupboard, using emulsion paint and it’s horrible ! I’ve always  done my own decorating but never used this before, it seems really thick, dosn’t go far and drys practically the minute it touches the walls, obviously it’s warm but I thought the paint would spread more easily and give more coverage, should it be watered down ?


I thought you added about 25% or so water to it unless you were really trying to seal something.  Some do a single coat with 1/4 water added to the paint and then apply a second coat straight paint to completely seal for waterproofing purposes I guess.


----------



## Wren (Mar 1, 2020)

No wonder it seemed thick ! Ha ha ha ha 

Thanks Liberty, it’s dried up alright so think I’ll leave well alone


----------



## Liberty (Mar 1, 2020)

Wren said:


> No wonder it seemed thick ! Ha ha ha ha
> 
> Thanks Liberty, it’s dried up alright so think I’ll leave well alone


At least it should really repel any water!


----------



## toffee (Mar 1, 2020)

wren always stir new paint in a tin cause it thickens when not in use --so good ole stir 
when you do the nxt diy   ...


----------



## Wren (Mar 1, 2020)

Will do toffee, thanks,


----------

